# Bessecar E495



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi there I am new to this forum but am told that this email will be forwarded on to swift.I have just purchased a new Bessecar E495 which I placed an order for last year.Since I ordered it there have been some upgrades one of which is a new Hartel hab door.On our first trip away we noticed that if parked on the slightest of inclines the door would not stay open or shut and it was not possible to secure it as there are no fixings.However the problem got worse as when the wind gets up a bit the door slams shut and it nearly hit my 2 year old son who was standing in the doorway.I took it back to the dealer who recognised the problem but couldn't see a fix as it wasn't possible to fix any retainers onto it he said he would contact swift and get back to me, Im still waiting so I thought I would try this avenue.

Also if anybody could let me know if it is possible to get corner steadies for this vehicle it would be a great help

thank you


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Brian

Can you send us a PM with your vehicle details and your telephone number so that we can help.

Regards
Kath


----------

